# Waterfowl Dog Pics



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Watching a well trained dog retreive is part of this great sport we all enjoy. I see very few pics of dogs posted. Lets post up some of our best pics from this year. We all know the hunts would be much more difficult without them. I wanted to post more than one, but my pics must be too large. I will post them indivdually.

Lets see the dog pics.

Here is Cooper on a cripple Drake mallard. Saved me a 300 yd walk around a slough.


----------



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is Jake...


----------



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jake was busy... yes there are 5 hens (just wanted to point that out to all the perfectionists) and 12 drakes not full color, 4 others.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a couple of my doggie


----------



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Greta...


----------



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Pooped Pup


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Adam, the one of Chloe staring down the deke is priceless


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

He is a few pictures of Brie from this season. She is only 6 months old so she has a lot left to learn. She has had about 10 water retrieves so far this season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

i like the 3rd pic of the lab retrieving in a wheat field aboller. Nice picture!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

My BLM Buddy


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great thread guys! I will never get tired of these pics,keep'em coming.I know its not a duck,but it was a great retrieve.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

PS~ Mega,we have to get you shooting some better loads! You have too many cripples in your pics...  I can't tell ya how much fun it is to watch the dogs work~you guys already know.


----------



## megagoose22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is another....Stone cold dead goose, no cripple problem here. the other pics are awesome especially crewhunting's chocolate with the lively drake Gadwall. I think the cripple pics are the best action pics.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I tryed to get some pic's tonight but don't see anything. Tonight was the second night my puppy (9 months) was out this year. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

ping


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

TUG


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is my favorite from this year so far.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nelli 09


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My new hunting partners Nick and his wife Susan with thier 16 mo. old Male Jiggers, and thier 8 week old Female Butters.

The little Female is already responding to hand signals and fetch and retrieve.

I have never hunted around a dog until last weekend it was awesome watching Jiggers retrieve our birds.

Butters got covered up in the first pic. so I added another


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

More great pic guys,thanx for sharing~
Not as good as you all but still a great hunt and retrieve.









Gotta bring the camera with more often,I'm jealous of the pics here,great job~


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Couple of Tripper


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GetEmBoys (Nov 5, 2009)

In addition to Megagoose22 pictures of Cooper


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

My Partner - Mattie...


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i really like your golden chuck. nice looking dog.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to download my regular season pics on my computer but these are from early teal season in NE!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the picture with the lanyard on the dog kberggren!


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot this one(one of my favorites) apparently he was mad at me for leavin the mut hut at home. I went to fix dekes and he moved in so I added the birds and gun for a pic.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are a couple from this weekend! Can't believe i forgot to put the lanyard around her neck! enjoy
Just Limit and I on saturday (4 drakes and 2 shovelers)
















Limit and I on Sunday with my Cousin (6 drakes and 6 shovelers, not all shown. Had some great light so stopped to take a couple pics and proceed on with the hunt)


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

This one is my favorite one from teal season too!


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

Tiger Mountain Teal


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

Raven, Now doing light duty retrieves


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

[/img]


----------

